# Any Iowa furs?



## BlairTheSergal (Sep 24, 2018)

Any furry from Iowa?


----------



## mustelidcreature (Feb 3, 2019)

this thread's a bit old but I haven't been to this part of the forums in a long time
anyways,I'm from iowa !


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Feb 3, 2019)

Would West-Central Illinois be passable? Because I'm from Galesburg, I'm about 40 minutes from the Quad Cities and belatedly Iowa.


----------



## Feng-Kai (Feb 5, 2019)

Hey I'm from the Marshalltown area!


----------



## mustelidcreature (Feb 6, 2019)

Feng-Kai said:


> Hey I'm from the Marshalltown area!


I'm about an hour away from you !


----------

